# Milktart recipe and lemoncream biscuits ?



## Aydhin (14/10/18)

not sure if it’s been asked , but wanting to find recipes for the above mentioned flavor profiles please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (14/10/18)

I really enjoyed Creamy Clouds Lemon Biscuits, it was an ADV for me, but couldn't find something close to it. What I did find was this https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/12504#dinner_lady_a_lemon_tart_remix_by_dazcole and if you liked Lemon Biscuits, I think you'll enjoy this. I made 250mls of it and it's what I'm vaping at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (14/10/18)

Humbolt said:


> I really enjoyed Creamy Clouds Lemon Biscuits, it was an ADV for me, but couldn't find something close to it. What I did find was this https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/12504#dinner_lady_a_lemon_tart_remix_by_dazcole and if you liked Lemon Biscuits, I think you'll enjoy this. I made 250mls of it and it's what I'm vaping at the moment.


Can’t go wrong with some dinner lady @Humbolt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Larry (14/10/18)

Milk tart 

TFA Acetyl Pyrazine 0.5%
TFA Smooth 0.5%
CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl 1%
CAP Butter Cream 1%
FA Meringue 1%
CAP New York Cheesecake 2%
TFA Cheesecake GC 3%
FA Fresh Cream 1%
FW Cake Batter 1%
TFA Bavarian Cream 1%
FA Cookie 2%
CAP Vanilla Custard v1 4%
FW Milk 1%

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Aydhin (14/10/18)

You guys are nothing short of amazing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (14/10/18)

Larry said:


> FW Cake Batter 1%



FW Cake Batter Dip?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Larry (14/10/18)

RichJB said:


> FW Cake Batter Dip?



@RichJB yes Sir, that's the one

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

